# What type of texture is this?



## Minitruck (Sep 10, 2021)

Trying to blend texture on a ceiling patch. Not sure what texture this is. Bought a crows foot roller and it didn't match at all.


----------



## 30yrdrywaller (May 27, 2011)

Minitruck said:


> Trying to blend texture on a ceiling patch. Not sure what texture this is. Bought a crows foot roller and it didn't match at all.
> View attachment 41680


----------



## 30yrdrywaller (May 27, 2011)

Try block filler & a crow's foot brush, not a roller. Put the block filler on & slap with brush.


----------



## RickyWhite (Sep 19, 2021)

In case that these steps don't work, feel free to contact us. www.roundrockfenceanddeckpros.com


----------



## Daniel B. Powell (Oct 11, 2021)

How do you get rid of rough texture on a ceiling?


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

When you say, “rough” I’m not sure if you are talking about “popcorn” ceilings, but that’s probably one of the most common rough ceiling textures people are trying to remove. There are several method to deal with a popcorn ceiling, and each will have a different impact in the job site environment (level of mess, level of sound, etc.). Common methods are scraping, power sanding, or covering it up with new sheets of gypsum board. In my past life, and while at All-Wall and Wall Tools, I sold hundreds of power sanders to contractors that would use a 60 grit paper on a Porter Cable Rotary Drywall Sander (not hooked up to the vacuum). If the area was small enough, some guys would use a popcorn scraping tool and hook a bag to it (this is a bit of a pain in the a$$). After removing as much of it as you can, and leaving it flat, guys will float the ceiling with mud and sand. It there is a lot of surface to deal with, some guys decide to simply cover it all up with new sheets of drywall. Depending on the age of the ceiling, some popcorn contained asbestos, so be sure to test it. If it’s that old, and does contain asbestos, covering it with new sheets will likely be the most cost effective, though you can always option to bring in an asbestos abatement team. If the ceiling is over 8ft tall, or you need help reaching it, you can also use drywall stilts (www.stilts.com) to save some time getting up and down from a bench or ladder.


----------

